# Tanning Salon on HK Island



## Rogerrrrr

Just settled here in HK. Miss the sun back in California!
Raining all the time since my arrival! 
Anyone knows any tanning salons on HK Island?


----------



## JWilliamson

*Tanning in Hong kong?*



Rogerrrrr said:


> Just settled here in HK. Miss the sun back in California!
> Raining all the time since my arrival!
> Anyone knows any tanning salons on HK Island?


wow i love the sun but the time i have spent in Hong Kong i have noticed many run away from the sun and many walk around under a umbrella.


----------



## Carol_CBC

Rogerrrrr said:


> Just settled here in HK. Miss the sun back in California!
> Raining all the time since my arrival!
> Anyone knows any tanning salons on HK Island?


Hi there! First of all, welcome to HK!
I'm a spray tan specialist currently working in a tanning/beauty studio in Central which has been around since 1999.
California Beach Club currently has 11 tanning machines, including 6 beds and 5 verticals of different strengths, spray tanning and more services coming. All machines are centrally computer controlled, so you can tan as much or little as prescribed.
Our location is 3/F, Jade Centre, 98 Wellington Street, next to the escalator.
Feel free to visit our website for more information!


----------



## knightjam

I think you don't need to go to a tanning salon since it's very hot you can get tan from the sun.
Just don't forget to apply sunscreen for your skin's protection.


----------



## JWilliamson

*tanning*



knightjam said:


> I think you don't need to go to a tanning salon since it's very hot you can get tan from the sun.
> Just don't forget to apply sunscreen for your skin's protection.


 Walk around HK in a bathing suit


----------



## Planet-of-Death

Why not just start smoking and get your cancer that way?


----------



## JWilliamson

*tanning*



Planet-of-Death said:


> Why not just start smoking and get your cancer that way?


Well i do both at the same time. Then i buy 2 big Macs, friies and a diet Coke so i wont get fat.


----------



## Rogerrrrr

Thanks everyone for your useful advice!
I agree that people in Hong Kong (especially ladies) are always hiding from the sun, don't know why.
I've thought of wearing bathing suit walking around HK, but it's all been raining these days, so... :/
Haha, just kidding. Anyways, I've tried the salon that Carol_CBC mentioned. It's great and I really feel better getting at least some UV.
About the cancer thing, I usually do it once or twice a week, that's quite moderate, right?


----------



## JWilliamson

*tanning*



Rogerrrrr said:


> Thanks everyone for your useful advice!
> I agree that people in Hong Kong (especially ladies) are always hiding from the sun, don't know why.
> I've thought of wearing bathing suit walking around HK, but it's all been raining these days, so... :/
> Haha, just kidding. Anyways, I've tried the salon that Carol_CBC mentioned. It's great and I really feel better getting at least some UV.
> About the cancer thing, I usually do it once or twice a week, that's quite moderate, right?


Cancer? Nah it should be ok for atleast 45 more years of fun.


----------



## knightjam

bathing suit would be great!


----------



## knightjam

Wearing bathing suit around Hong Kong?.. I like the idea.


----------

